# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  sydney inner west terrace

## rickx69

ok... as a go to whoa i thought i would start now.  My partner and i purchased a crap terrace house in sydney's inner west about a year ago. We are awaiting council approval at the moment, but in the meant time thought i would start a thread - indicating how we got to this stage. 
what if have found with these forums is that you can always find something that is relevant to your current situation,  but finding something that relates to the entire process is a little bit more limited.   
over the next few weeks, as i piece it all together i hope to let you all know how we got to this stage.... and the few bits of concern and drama that have lead to it. 
i hope you all enjoy.  We then will hopefully get to the go to whoa pictures of what we are up to!!..  i shall leave all that till a little later in the posts

----------

